# Weber river monster



## Mr Tibbs (Apr 24, 2012)

I had the privilege of catching a monster on the Weber a few days ago. I have never fished the Weber before, but after this encounter I will have to start!


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Man that is one nice fish, weber river big one right there.... Nice fish bra!!!!


----------



## Mr Tibbs (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot to give the important stuff! 29 inches approximately 8-9 lbs, catch and release on a Jakes spin-a-lure.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Insane! Nice brown, man! Congrats.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Catch and release? You my freind, are a stud.


----------



## Mr Tibbs (Apr 24, 2012)

brookieguy1 said:


> Catch and release? You my freind, are a stud.


Lol, thanks man!

Honestly it would give me no pleasure to know that I killed that monster. It might sound corny, but it was a great feeling to let this beast go. After the pics I got him back into the water as quickly as I could. He took his sweet time, but after a little coaxing in the river with one big flick of the tail he returned to his home.

With that being said I wouldn't mind a foam mount of this monster! I have herd of taxidermists being able to recreate a fish in foam from pics. Does anyone know if there is such a taxidermist in Utah that does that?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Mr Tibbs said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Catch and release? You my freind, are a stud.
> ...


Sid Killian, Wildlife Art Studios. He can do impeccable work....but it will not be cheap.


----------



## Mr Tibbs (Apr 24, 2012)

brookieguy1 said:


> Mr Tibbs said:
> 
> 
> > brookieguy1 said:
> ...


We are currently unable to accept additional custom work.

****, what a shame. It looks like they do good work!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catch and release! 

Way2go


----------



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

congrats on a great fish. I always love watching the big ones swim away.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Hell of a fish!


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

The Weeb is the river closest to my house, so I frequent this river. I know fish of this size is in there, but I've never been fortunate enough to land one that big, what a hog. Congrats on the fish and huge props to you for letting the beast fight another day.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, nice brown. Props on turning him back in. Hope you catch him again when he is 35 inches


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I think the fish is a stud for just letting you catch him! Holy cow that is a FREAKING PIG. Well worthy of the replica mount IMO.


----------



## coachmitchell (Nov 19, 2010)

Great looking fish. I have just taken up fly fishing and have to try to get out on the Weber. Just need to find places to try that won't get me busted for private property. Great fish.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Beast.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice. Thank you for releasing a fish like that. You have got to get a replica mount of that thing.


----------



## Mr Tibbs (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for all of the compliments. I really hope this is not a once in a lifetime Utah fish. I was a blast catching it and I would love to repeat the feeling!


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Dude that fish is the bomb and I'll bet the fight was even funner?!


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome brownie and on a Jake's no less.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome fish! I hear lots of rumors of Weber monsters, but have only seen pics of a couple others, one a 14 lber. Good on ya for letting it go. They are a rare and precious commodity.


----------

